#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Software Tutorial >  >  >  Pvelite 2008

## bajwa75

PVELITE 2008  Build dated 9 May 2008 Update



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Pvelite 2008

----------


## alexcv

Thank You

----------


## additional

with ***** or not ?

----------


## cybersoul

Its just and Update. If u have previously installed PV 2008 then u can apply this update .



> PV Elite 2008 Main Program Fixes			May 5th, 2008
> --------------------------------                        -------------
> 
> The following items have been resolved in this build.
> 
> 1 ) In PD 5500 the reinforcing pad thickness was not being used in the equation to determine the required nozzle wall thickness.
> 2 ) In PD 5500 the ambient allowable stress was being used in the iterative cone junction calculations instead of the operating allowable stress.
> 3 ) In ASME VIII-1, when there were several cones in the model, none of which were a line of support, the total length "L" may not have been computed correctly during runtime.
> 4 ) The material database editor was writing out PD 5500 stress values that were one value off to the main database, resulting in a conservative stress record for user materials.
> ...

----------


## uday_p31

Can any1 plz post the ***** for pvelite 2008 ??? :Confused:

----------


## Muhammad Ramzan

can anyone give me ***** for pvelite 2008

----------


## uday_p31

Som1 plzz give the ***** for pvelite 2008......... :Frown:

----------


## alex2002

Does anybody have the ***** for pvelite 2008 ???????????

----------


## forum_sooji

Any have the ***** for pvelite 2008. Please post it.

----------


## xtreme200x

Hi friends! I have the *****, but is protected by password, anyone can share any software to delete the password Ok
thanks!  :Wink:

----------


## alex2002

Dear friend,

Please share ***** file protected by password. Maybe me or someone find password

----------


## Coffee Black

What format is the ***** in? .zip? .rar? Post it up, maybe I can ***** it.

----------


## uday_p31

can u pls upload the ***** that u have.......we will try to unlock it...

See More: Pvelite 2008

----------


## alex2002

Dear xtreme 

Please upload the ***** protected by password. We will try to unlock it.

----------


## Tiberius

From were can I get the ***** for PVE2008

----------


## alexcv

Thanks

----------


## sieunhan

***** please

----------


## bapug98

please mentioned link 4 pv-elite-2008 *****

----------


## alex2002

Dear friends,

I couldn't understand. *****s of many softwares can be found on internet. But I couldn't find ***** of Pvelite 2006-2007-2008 for along time. Please help to find it/them (prferably 2008).

Regards,

----------


## sam786

i have the software which will open that file if u want to






> Hi friends! I have the *****, but is protected by password, anyone can share any software to delete the password Ok
> thanks!

----------


## xtreme200x

> i have the software which will open that file if u want to



Ohhh thanks! I already have the ***** and works perfect!  :Smile:  THanks

----------


## asim

> ohhh thanks! I already have the ***** and works perfect!  thanks



please share it. Thank you :Smile:

----------


## asim

> i have the software which will open that file if u want to



my dear friend please share it. Thank you

----------


## asim

Thanks!

----------


## alex2002

> Ohhh thanks! I already have the ***** and works perfect!  THanks



Dear friend,

Please share it. I'm looking for along time.See More: Pvelite 2008

----------


## uday_p31

pls share the ***** for pvelite 2008.......

----------


## alex2002

Dear friends,

To find ***** for pvelite (any versions) is the most difficult thing for me.

I'm looking for

for pvelite 2006....................2-3 years
for pvelite 2007 ...................1-2 years
for pvelite 2008 ...................1 years.

I couldn't find any *****.

Please share it/them.

----------


## namasral

> Hi friends! I have the *****, but is protected by password, anyone can share any software to delete the password Ok
> thanks!



will u email me the *****...my email is namasral@yahoo.com

----------


## namasral

> Dear friend,
> 
> Please share it. I'm looking for along time.



will u send me the ***** to this emaill add : namasral@yahoo.com...many thanks again

----------


## namasral

> i have the software which will open that file if u want to



wiill u  fwd the ***** password at me, namasral@yahoo.com

many thanks

----------


## namasral

> Hi friends! I have the *****, but is protected by password, anyone can share any software to delete the password Ok
> thanks!



do u have the password and *****..
email me namasral@yahoo.com

----------


## alex2002

Person that you have ***** for pvelite 2007, 2008 !!!! Please share with us .

----------


## Tiberius

> Ohhh thanks! I already have the ***** and works perfect!  THanks



Can you please send me the ***** that you have?

thank you

----------


## alex2002

Dear friends,

If someone have password protected zip-file (winzip) for ***** of pvelite 2006-2007-2008, It can be *****ed. Please share it.

----------


## namasral

does alex2002 or xtreme200x have the *****? please share the link... 

send the link to me please.....

namasral@yahoo.com

----------


## alex2002

Dear Namastral,
xtreme200x has the *****, but he doesn't give it.
I don't have *****, but, I only investigated password recovery of password protected archived files after xtreme200x wanted help about password recovery of password protected archived file for ***** of pvelite-2008.

I found that password recovery of password protected *rar* file is very difficult.
But, password recovery of password protected *zip* file is easier than rar file at some conditions. 
So,I stated that :

*If someone have password protected zip-file (winzip) for ***** of pvelite 2006-2007-2008, It can be *****ed. Please share it.*

----------


## robertantoreni

pls give the link 


i will take the passwordSee More: Pvelite 2008

----------


## soes

hi ....everybody
i have link for ***** PVElite 2008 in another site, if you can find the password.
reply PLIIIIISSSSS.....................???!!!?!?$%^^&*&

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

tnx & have a nice day

----------


## ZDZICH

Can you please send me the ***** that you have?
Thanks in advance.

----------


## namasral

*****




> Dear friends,
> 
> If someone have password protected zip-file (winzip) for ***** of pvelite 2006-2007-2008, It can be *****ed. Please share it.

----------


## namasral

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## kristopher

hola si tu deseas envia o comparte el archivo y se puede sacar la clave, alguien tiene el ***** para el pvtsim?

----------


## wes

Does anybody have the password for pvelite.rar yet?

----------


## alex2002

Does anybody have ***** for pvelite2008 / pvelite 2007 yet?

----------


## cyberten

Hi to all!

I found this page and i don't know anything about the files; i'm trying now to download. For what is worth, check it if you like :Cool: !

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## bytejuice

Don't waste your time with these files, my friends!
The files inside the password-crypted .RAR file, are PVElite2008.hasp and TORO Emulator.
The .HASP files are sold by professional *****ers and are made specifically for THAT PC and for THAT user (the one who paid).
Thus, even if you have success finding the password, you can't use the emulator+.HASP file at all!
I am still searching a ***** for PVElite2008 but I found nothing  :Frown: 

bye

----------


## boon119

Well Bit Watse of Time ON the RAR File Which was given here @ MegaUpload Site


Again after Looking to the ***** for Pv Lite 2004 I Found that the Emulator has to run at Background and some registery File have to Merged on Windows. The Softwrare works very Fine. But the Calcuation ( OUTPUT ) is no Correct Results we need to manullay edit.

I Think we must Search On Chines Sites these guys are much better on these.

I am On Search Will Surely Post What ever I get 2006/2007/2008 or 2009 cross your Figures frnds  :Smile: 

CYA

----------


## boon119

Hi,
Here all the files

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


and the procedure I followed:
1) Extract the Attached file ( HLDTV.rar ) everywhere I want ( like C:\DMP ) on the computer I have the program installed with plugged Dongle.
2) From the USBFilter Directory, Read the READ-ME!!.txt Carefully and follow the instructions
3) Finally I obtained the dump toro_log.txt file to send back

I received the Emulator:
For Installing the Trial Emulator Follow these instructions :

1. Install COADE PVElite 2007 (my protected software) and Restart your Windows
2. Download the Attached File, "HEMU.rar" and extract it everywhere you want on the computer you want to run the trial test
3. Copy HEMU Directory on one of your Drives ( Like E:\ ) also you can rename the HEMU folder to which you like
4. Run the "TOROEmulatorUtility.exe" and press Install Emulator
5. Click on Get and Save LockIDs, save the Lock ID File and Mail it for me. (see attached lockfile.ID)
6. Close the TOROEmulator Program, everything is ready now and you just need the activator for it.

Then I obtained the file activator: Trial-datafile.rar
Here is your Emulator Activator, Extract the Attached file "Trial.rar" and Copy TORO_795F1F82.hasp to your Windows Directory \ System32 ( Like C:\Windows\System32 ), restart your Computer run the program and Enjoy 

The Trial Emulator is just work for 10 minutes, after this time you have to restart your computer and run the program again 

Also you have Time Limited Dongle, so for your future works it's useless. I can give you a Full Universal Emulator


I tried the software for more than 10 minutes and all work fine!!
I also put the date in 2014 and the software works fine!

Can you understand which is the algo to create the file .HASP

With This My Things are Working Not Try Yours 

Good Luck My Frnds :Stick Out Tongue: 

Boon
( India Mumbai )

----------


## boon119

PVElite is a comprehensive program for the complete structural design or analysis of tall towers and horizontal vessels according to latest standards from ASME, PD 5500 (British Code), UBC, EN 13445, API-579 and the Welding Research Council.
PVElite evaluates the entire vessel, analyzing the effects of vessel deadweight and bending due to wind and seismic loads. It combines these overall loads with pressure to design and/or check vessel wall thickness. Basing stress calculations on this total structural load ensures sufficient wall thickness for the vessel in its operating environment and ensures proper design of the vessel supports.
Element types include cylindrical shells; elliptical, spherical, torispherical, conical and flat heads; conical sections (including knuckles); body flanges; and skirts with base ring details. The program provides base ring, saddle, leg and lug design and also includes modules for analyzing vessel components such as nozzles, flanges, base ring and other vessel components

Code:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Pvelite 2008

----------


## uday_p31

Any working ***** found for pvelite 2008???

----------


## carlitos

there is a new version: PV Elite 2009.

Who can share the installation files?

Thanks

----------


## alex2002

Dear Carlitos,

You are seeking PVelite-2009 installation files !!!!
So, I think you solved the PVelite 2008 for *****.
Please share ***** of 2008, if you have.

----------


## raulelite

use pvelite 2005, is very good program, the others one just is best the grafic...

----------


## carlitos

to raulelite: yes, but dont forget that it is very important to work with the updates Codes and PVElite 2005 is an old version

to alex2002: I have not the ***** for 2008 version. Im looking for 2009 version because it is the latest and perhaps someday we have the ******** for this version

Thanks

----------


## pikes

> Hi friends! I have the *****, but is protected by password, anyone can share any software to delete the password Ok
> thanks!



have you password for pvelite.rar? If yes, then send me please: labos.p@gmail.com. Thanks.

----------


## juggler

Dear Asim,

As far as i understand you have solved the PVelite 2008 ***** problem. if u have the ***** please share it. thank you!

----------


## badr911

can any one give me a tutorial for this software , i used to make the design of pressure vessel manual 
i need to learn this software any one having a pdf or any kind of tutorial
thanks every one

----------


## bajwa75

It is humbly request to all honest members, if they find any link/source, Share for All.
Any body will make its *****.

Thank

----------


## alex2002

Dear friends,

Here is the password protected ***** file for Pvelite 2008.
I couldn't find the password of that file. And , I don't know it is useful or not. 

If anyone gets the password of that rar file, Please share them with everybody.

----------


## tuancham

Thank, I will find unrar password.

----------


## Tiberius

Someone found password for the rar archive?

See More: Pvelite 2008

----------


## asimumer

This the rar password craker software....
please share the *****

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## baibur

i found this at:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Here is a complete install and ******** Ok, I dont give support to install Ok, but I only tell you... it works 100% Perfect : ) 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

Does it work?

----------


## bugmenot1

> i found this at:
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



It impossible :Mad: 
I think Alex2002 or someone name extrem2006 had cr@ck pvelite2008 but do'nt want to share with us

----------


## gepachir

Here is a link to demo version of PVElite 2008. Someone perhaps could make it becoming a full version one.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards,

----------


## alex2002

Dear friends,

I don't have any *****. But I have a "password protected rar" file for ***** of pvelite 2008 . I received from xtreme2006 but, he doesn't give the password of it.
I tried brute force attack and other methods to recover password by many "rar password recovery softs". But I couldn't recover the password of this rar file .

Does anybody have information about known plaintext attack for rar files ???

----------


## muqesh

please upload the ***** to remove password

----------


## muqesh

please upload the ***** for pv elite2008

----------


## mojy

please stop and somebody do something. the only thing here is a file with a damn password and some boobs!!!!

----------


## Mink

Dear all,
Hire is the file:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

and hire the content from this file:


But no RAR-Password !!!

Regards
Mink

----------


## xtreme200x

Hi friends, I have the ***** for Pvelite (made for me), Its very difficult to make It, I really can share with person what can help me. 
I need Irricad 9.0 (for Irrigation Design) or Eagle Point 2009 (licence files only for all modules) or ISC Aermod View 5.8 (Licence file only) or Infoworks CS  - WS (***** and install). Ok 
I wait your reply, and Ill share with all forum, Pvelite 2008 and 2009 ***** Ok
Thanks

----------


## baibur

John F. Harvey, "Theory & Design of Pressure Vessels" 
Van Nostrand Reinhold Company | 1997 | ISBN: 0000 | 336 pages | PDF | 45,2 MB 


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## carlitos

please share PVElite 2009 installation files



ThanksSee More: Pvelite 2008

----------


## mbc.engg

Please share PV Elite 2009 or PV Elite 2008 with *****. Help will really be appreciated.

Help each other and share.

Thanks

----------


## pedangemas

I need ***** PV Elite 2009 0r 2008. Hopefully somebody may share it with me.

----------


## pedangemas

I need it also...the PV Elite 2009 or 2008 with *****. For those who have it, appreciate you can share it. TQ  :Smile:

----------


## Agustin

thanks

----------


## rkgupta

I am unable to uderstand, People are having the ------ and don't tp share it is very shameful, for our community. For what this forum is made, OR people are faking.

----------


## xblue

Ramadan Mubarek! 

Here is the EMU:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

pw: whynowhere

----------


## aiman1981

thank you alot

----------


## baibur

Are these links shared at the thread going to solve the problem lets hope. I will give it a try for sure.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

pw: whynowhere

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## dimas anugrah

i already to try the link and its work... 

also you can try at my sites :

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

it's allready remove the password..

----------


## purav

i have --------- of pvelite 2008,give me your e-mail ids guys

----------


## Kathrine

Hello Everyone at this Forumn...

I need ----- files of PV Elite 2008 and Compress build 6258 for Windows Vista. If ANYONE has PLZ share.

Thanks in Advance

----------


## chatnarong

Dear all,
I can installation PVelite2008 in Win XP SP3 but I can't installation in win 7 64 bit. Why?
How to installation in win7  any body can help me for this problem
Thanks all


ChatnarongSee More: Pvelite 2008

----------


## robertantoreni

how to instal the pvelite 2008 ----- in windows 7

----------


## carpetman

Good question...

I would also like to know!

Otherwise are there any other versions of pvelite out there that do work on windows 7?

----------


## ananddesai84

can any one provide me PVLITE software please its urgent

----------


## yantaih

where have pvelite2011 install cd? I have install pvelite2010 success,just want to find 2011.

----------


## mrbeen

> where have pvelite2011 install cd? I have install pvelite2010 success,just want to find 2011.



please can u give me a pvelite 2011.

mrbeen
mrbeen789@gmail.com

----------


## mrbeen

how to install pvelite 2008 in windows 7 X64 bit.


mrbeen
mrbeen789@gmail.com

----------


## mrbeen

CAN ANYONE TELL ME HOW TO PVELITE 2008 OR 2010 WORK ON WIN7 SP1 64BIT?

MRBEEN
mrbeen789@gmail.com

----------


## khalikmf

> where have pvelite2011 install cd? I have install pvelite2010 success,just want to find 2011.



Can u share the success 2010 that u mentioned? Thanks

----------

